# 09/10 TCR Value



## trey99ek (Sep 3, 2012)

*2010-2012 TCR Value*

I am looking for a few bike and today I came across this in the shop. It is used but very low miles. The shop owner built it out of spare parts. I am not sure of some of the actual part models.

Frame - TCR (not sure of specific model) all carbon, carbon seat post, carbon fork. Looks to be the newest model
Bars - Bontrager (aluminum)
Stem - Bontrager (carbon)
Crank - Bontrager (carbon)
Shifters - Shimano 105 double
FD - Shimano Dura-ace
RD - Shimano Ultegra
Brakes - Shimano Ultegra
Wheels - SRAM S30

Not sure of the hubs or some other parts. I took the bike and it everything road great. They are asking $1499. Is it worth it?


----------



## olde5123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just my opionion...but it all depends on the condition and model year of the components. assuming that the stuff is all relatively new, I would say its a good deal. The Sram s30's are $600 to $1000 new. 

I just picked up a 2011 TCR composite for $1000 and its speced with all 105 to give you an idea.


----------



## trey99ek (Sep 3, 2012)

I took a 2nd look at it today.

The frame is the TCR Advacned SL, excellent shape.
Wheels are indeed the S30 - brand new.
Chain, cassette, derailers, shifters, brakes - brand new.
Stem, Bars, Crank are used however look brand new.
Tires - Michelin Race - Brand new.

Looks like I am going to pick up a new bike later today.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## olde5123 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would agree....thats a fantastic deal. Congrats and have fun.


----------



## sycler (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like a great deal!


----------

